# Update--my two breasts lumps



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Since I am young and still have "dense" breasts, the mammogram would not pick up the two lumps. The tech then tried an ultrasound and again, they couldn't find them. So then the head radiologist came in -- she can feel both but again can not find them on ultrasound. She is going to recommend that the surgeron biopsy each lump.


----------



## abby101 (Jun 3, 2001)

JenS do you know what kind of biopsy they are going to do ? I just came back from my yearly Mammogram and everything turn out to be good. Like you I have large breast and it is so umcomfortable to have a Mammogram ! I just couldn't wait till it was over.. At least if you have the biopsy they will know exactly what the lumps you have are and it will put your mind at ease. I know that is how I felt. Good Luck !Abby101


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Abby, Don't know yet. I see Dr. Sachedina on Monday.


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Jens, please let us know what happens, (Hugs), we're here for you.







, Marriah


----------

